

PIN Number Analysis - sytelus
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/september32012/

======
chrismorgan
Twenty days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4565587>

Twenty-seven days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4535417>

------
saym
I got off my motorcycle in my ass-less chaps, walked up to the ATM machine and
typed in my PIN number to find out that my account was my account.

Yay redundancy!

(I'm just having a little fun at your expense of saying PIN number in the
title.)

